# What's the difference



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

between a rabbit hole and a skunk hole?


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Don't skunks have rabies and the stench Rather avoid skunks and not frighten bunnies


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Spoiled June went on a soft point, and then scented her way to a hole. Nose goes in the hole, and then she starts digging. I walk close to her and don't smell ode of skunk, so I let her continue her digging. Then a skunk runs out of one of the other exits from the hole. I quickly call June to me, and the skunk ran off. I can't believe that skunk never sprayed her. 
June's skunk point.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

cuddlebuglove said:


> Don't skunks have rabies and the stench Rather avoid skunks and not frighten bunnies


I really haven't had a problem with them chasing rabbits for long distances. They may start a chase, but then lose interest. 
I wish I could say the same for skunks. Cash has only been spayed once, but the girls felt the need to kill them. That leads to a very stinky ride home. Lucy used to get spayed every year. The dogs are current on rabies shots, so no worries there.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm not sure of the difference but thank goodness she didn't get sprayed  That doesn't sound like it would be very fun for either of you!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Anida said:


> I'm not sure of the difference but thank goodness she didn't get sprayed  That doesn't sound like it would be very fun for either of you!


The only difference I know, is one has a skunk in it.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> ... Then a skunk runs out of one of the other exits from the hole. ...


And your 1st thought is "Oh ****!" <G>

Bob


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm glad we don't have those stinky things this side of the pond


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> > ... Then a skunk runs out of one of the other exits from the hole. ...
> ...


Yes it was, and June saw it. Me and her were both close enough to get spayed. Calling her off while trying to get the **** away.


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

We have Pepe Le Pews all over our neighbourhood. Just this morning my hubby spotted one before Kaylee sniffed it and they both stood still until the malodorous one scampered into a bush, with its tail up (Yikes). Years ago, my father-in-law was humanely trapping skunks and relocating them to another area. He figured he would poke them with a long stick and then once they sprayed, he could safely handle the traps. Not true! Apparently they just keep going!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've heard they can't spray while being sprayed with a water hose. I don't knowif it's true.


----------

